# Light tent link



## jkirkb94 (Apr 28, 2007)

I was looking for possible light tent setups and came across this link.http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=312182. Anyone know about this one?  Kirk[8D]


----------



## Malainse (Apr 28, 2007)

Amazon is $63 with a better stand...
http://www.amazon.com/American-Recorder-SIB-100-Photo-Studio-in-a-Box/dp/B0009E3UUY/ref=pd_bbs_1/102-0644296-8766551?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1177795991&sr=8-1

Or about the same one for $46 with free shipping....

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FBF400/sr=8-1/qid=1177795991/ref=dp_cp_ob_title_1/102-0644296-8766551?ie=UTF8&qid=1177795991&sr=8-1

I made my own but have been looking still ...[]


----------



## jkirkb94 (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks for the links.  Definitely better price!  Kirk[8D]


----------



## jkirkb94 (Apr 28, 2007)

Mitch.  Just thought I would let you know that I ordered the tent from Amazon for about $50.  Thanks again for the link.  Will get the setup in about a week and will start using it to photo the pens.  I already have a very nice digital camera with macro lens.  Kirk[8D]


----------



## toolcrazy (Apr 29, 2007)

I purchased a photo tent, but I am finding with a little knowledge and a little persistence, you can get as good or better photos without it. I may just end up selling it.


----------



## SnakeCharmer (May 4, 2007)

Let me know if you want to sell it!... I would like to see it sometime.... coffee?


----------



## jkirkb94 (May 6, 2007)

Finally got my light tent that I ordered from Amazon.  So far so good? Here is the setup.





Here is my first attempt at a pen using the tent and some enhancement in  iPhoto.  





I have to set my 3.2mp camera on its lowest setting to get under the 100mb limit.  This is why the picture doesn't look better, even after some work with iPhoto.  Not sure yet if I will be able to take pix with my Nikon D80.[]  Comments/suggestions on setup/pen/camera settings?  Kirk[8D]


----------



## bob393 (May 6, 2007)

Nice and you can use the D80. 
You will need to re-size and save at a lower resolution to keep the file size down.


----------



## SnakeCharmer (May 7, 2007)

I just picked the same one up at WallMart for $50..... Now for the fun! []


----------



## Glass Scratcher (May 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SnakeCharmer_
> <br />I just picked the same one up at WallMart for $50..... Now for the fun! []



Your Walmart must have a better photo departmant that the 3 that are within 8 miles of me, and 2 of them are SuperWally's.


----------



## SnakeCharmer (May 7, 2007)

No better department.... This is the first time I have seen it! and there was a big center isle display.... Strange thing though... the thing just jumped into my cart all by itself!!!!! my wife was amazed and startled.. []


----------

